# i'm going to throw a what if scenario (think isolated)



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good old "normal" day, no warning, no advice... you goto work (or into town for whatever reason)

and you find yourself completely cut off from the rest of the country (pick a reasonable reason, eg flood, volcano, earthquake, civil uprising, for all intensive purposes you are simply cut off from your home, bol, you're stuck) 

to all intent and purposes, this will go on for 3 solid weeks, then at that point it's "safe enough" to go home...

so your stuck with your vehicle, what you pack in your vehicle, all shop prices roughly stay the same and accepting local cash, but electricity by the nature of this is off line

roads, telecommunication, support, all non existent

hospitals are open.. and get air drops (thanks army) 

no evac centres, as nothing is capable to accommodate (pic a reason, this is worse case for any government agency) 

through the nature of opsec, be vague, but be a little specific on building design etc (even if made up)

any more questions ask (and will try and add but I think I have covered most of it)


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> good old "normal" day, no warning, no advice... you goto work (or into town for whatever reason)
> 
> and you find yourself completely cut off from the rest of the country (pick a reasonable reason, eg flood, volcano, earthquake, civil uprising, for all intensive purposes you are simply cut off from your home, bol, you're stuck)
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance here, but I don't get what you're asking. I started being real survivalist before many people on this board were born and, in most cases, way before most people my age started thinking about this. With what I carry on a regular basis and what I have at home, three weeks is a minor inconvenience. The biggest thing I have to sweat is coming up with tax money for Uncle Scam.

The only difficulty would be not having a way to communicate with the outside world. Other than that, if you can't do three weeks, you need to be reading and preparing not posting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, what are you asking? Are you suggesting that the only thing I can have is what is in my car, and I am cut off from everything but a hospital that is being supplied by army aircraft?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I am away from home everyday for my job. I travel a hundred miles away. The things I bring with me every day are to help me traverse the desert to get home. That's what I would do in your scenario. Head for home.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm glad that I was not the only one confused by the question! I was starting to think my meds were messing with me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to assume I am conducting me weekly routines. I would simply walk home. There is nothing that would stop me from making it home inside a day while carrying nothing more than what I always have on me. I'm fortunate in that manner.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So let me use San Francisco as an example since I still travel there routinely (I spend as little as I can while there believe me). In your scenario I would drive to one of the parking structures and take up a position near a stairwell and on top. It's not the kind of place looting hoards look for anything and the only two avenues to reach me are thru the stair well I could block with my vehicle and one on the opposite side. That one would require an offender to cross several hundred open feet before reaching me or I could just push someone else's car into blocking it as well. If this plan deteriated my recourse would be to flee to a large office building. People will leave these because supplies are limited. I know a few very well, and could probably get lost on one pretty easy and wait out 3 weeks. I can sustain myself on food, water and even defend with what is in my vehicle.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> and you find yourself completely cut off from the rest of the country (pick a reasonable reason, eg flood, volcano, earthquake, civil uprising, _*for all intensive purposes*_ you are simply cut off from your home, bol, you're stuck)


What's an intensive purpose?



pheniox17 said:


> *For(sic) all intents and purposes*, this will go on for 3 solid weeks, then at that point it's "safe enough" to go home...


Denton's not the only grammar nazi on this board.

As to being vague; I would answer, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

In the past few years automobile makers have been leaving out the spare tire and jack. You would be surprised what you can pack into these areas. We could do 3 weeks easy.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> good old "normal" day, no warning, no advice... you goto work (or into town for whatever reason)
> 
> and you find yourself completely cut off from the rest of the country (pick a reasonable reason, eg flood, volcano, earthquake, civil uprising, for all intensive purposes you are simply cut off from your home, bol, you're stuck)
> 
> ...


Waste of time

OMG you really think it will be safe to go home after 3 weeks?

Prices say the same?

Hospitals open?

You are living in a dream world with this scenario, I hate these types of posts so pardon me for saying bullshit


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MR, you never disappoint. 
Mincing words is not a fault of yours.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure that scenario rises to the level of a disaster, not being able to get home for three weeks is an inconvenience, yet not necessarily a disaster. I suppose if one carried a bug out bad/kit in their vehicle, they would have a shot at being more comfortable. I'd probably buy a book and catch up on some reading.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there a Motel Six nearby?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Is there a Motel Six nearby?


Without a generator, Tom can't leave the light on for you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My take is that something major may be going on, no electric=no internet, phone, water, TV, no home heating, etc. No comm, but word of mouth. I would think the shtf if I couldn't get home for 3 weeks!!! Really, I would be frantic, and looking to get to my defense measures. Absent something like a very major snow storm or what not. What are some folks smokin!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, I got duped once again, that's what I get for taking things serious. No harm, no foul. I'm so gullible at times.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea my wording of this one is not that crash hot

to clarify, its more a local incident, the prices comment was to add a bit of fantasy, and hospitals would be a priority for any agency to be supplied...

the goal of getting home was to be impossible... you're cut off, with the local population.. for 3 weeks.. not to hard to think of, it happens all the time, flash flood that just won't recessed is one of many examples that can find you isolated from home...

should have finished with thoughts/concerns?
in this scenario, the point of the topic was a "what if" and give a background to the exercise, (teach me for writing this at stupid hours in the morning)

but you took the time to read it, so the backdrop is set, you are simply cut off from home, its impossible to get home.. 

the resistor is spot on the money 3 weeks at home cut off is nothing more than a inconvenience....

3 weeks stranded in a populated area/city/town that's not your home is almost nightmarish, I doubt anyone here has 3 weeks of stores sitting in their car, it is likely a ghb or a edc will be stored... so what's that 3-5 days worth of supplies (food) and a small amount of water...

just constructive thoughts/concerns, even plans of survival, as been cut off wile out and about is not something a lot of people think about, and when they do, it's a simple do everything we can to get home, where getting home is impossible


----------

